# gift



## galitg71

Hi !

Hou do I say:

"Gift! natural lipstick with every Organick Skin Care order"

what is more right to say:

Cadeau! natuurlijke lippenstift met iedere Organick Skin Care bestelling.

or:

Geschenk! natuurlijke lippenstift met alle Organick Skin Care bestelling

and anyway.. what is the difference between: Cadeau and geschenk?


Thanks!


----------



## kloie

I think the second one, but let's wait for some natives.


----------



## Peterdg

The usual way they announce things like this here is:

Gratis! Natuurlijke lippenstift bij iedere Organick Skin Care bestelling.


----------



## galitg71

Thanks!!


----------



## Donderdag

Indeed what Peterdg said sounds most natural

Referring to your other question, there's no real difference between "cadeau" and "geschenk", except that "cadeau" actually is a French word. Regardless, both words are used in Dutch.


----------



## meikitsu

With regard to the slogan, I would drop Peterdg's first exclamation mark altogether and rather say:

Gratis natuurlijke lippenstift bij iedere Organick Skin Care bestelling.

On the topic of "geschenk" and "cadeau": to me, "geschenk" has a rather archaic connotation. It is in no way wrong, but just the slightiest bit peculiar.


----------



## jacquesvd

meikitsu said:


> With regard to the slogan, I would drop Peterdg's first exclamation mark altogether and rather say:
> 
> Gratis natuurlijke lippenstift bij iedere Organick Skin Care bestelling.
> 
> On the topic of "geschenk" and "cadeau": to me, "geschenk" has a rather archaic connotation. It is in no way wrong, but just the slightiest bit peculiar.


 
Er is helemaal niets archaïsch aan 'geschenk'. Het woord wordt volop gebruikt in Zuid en Noord. In Boekenweekgeschenk/ geschenken voor moederdag en vele andere voorbeelden zul je quasi nooit 'cadeau' horen . Cadeau is natuurlijk ook volledig aanvaardbaar en in sommige gevallen alterneert  het à 50/50 met geschenk in bv. cadeaubon of geschenkbon.


----------



## Johannes

I think cadeau is written as kado these days.
I would say it is less formal. It can be heard on fairs and markets, like:
" Koop een paar schoenen en krijg een schoen kado"


----------



## Peterdg

Johannes said:


> I think cadeau is written as kado these days.
> I would say it is less formal. It can be heard on fairs and markets, like:
> " Koop een paar schoenen en krijg een schoen kado"


No no! It still is "cadeau".

As far as I'm concerned, there is no shade of formality nor informality for neither of these two words (cadeau/geschenk).


----------



## George French

Johannes:- I think cadeau is written as kado these days



Peterdg said:


> No no! It still is "cadeau".
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, there is no shade of formality nor informality for neither of these two words (cadeau/geschenk).


 
Then Peterdg, you are out of step. Kado is *a* de facto alternate spelling of cadeau like it or not.  http://www.tekstkado.nl/ "Tekstkado, een kado met een leuke tekst."

GF..

If you think this is bad Dutch then what about us poor English speakers with a language that is being raped by all and sundry. 

More


----------



## Peterdg

Unfortunately, with the last spelling reform (I don't remember the year), they got rid of all alternative spellings, for all words. Now there is only one spelling that can be used for any one word. That is, it's mandatory in all official documents from official instances and in schools. No matter what any one website says, the only official spelling is what the green book says (Het groene boekje).

And, as I said as the very first word of this post: unfortunately.


----------



## Lopes

jacquesvd said:


> Er is helemaal niets archaïsch aan 'geschenk'. Het woord wordt volop gebruikt in Zuid en Noord. In Boekenweekgeschenk/ geschenken voor moederdag en vele andere voorbeelden zul je quasi nooit 'cadeau' horen . Cadeau is natuurlijk ook volledig aanvaardbaar en in sommige gevallen alterneert  het à 50/50 met geschenk in bv. cadeaubon of geschenkbon.



Maar geschenk als los woord hoor je nog nauwelijks lijkt me, als iemand tegen mij zegt 'hier, ik heb een geschenk voor je' kijk ik toch raar op, want m'n grootouders zijn overleden.. Van een geschenkbon heb ik overigens nog nooit gehoord.


----------



## Peterdg

Lopes said:


> Maar geschenk als los woord hoor je nog nauwelijks lijkt me, als iemand tegen mij zegt 'hier, ik heb een geschenk voor je' kijk ik toch raar op, want m'n grootouders zijn overleden.. Van een geschenkbon heb ik overigens nog nooit gehoord.


Uugh? 

(Dat komt ervan om in Nederland Vlaamse televisieprogrammas te ondertitelen)


----------



## Lopes

Peterdg said:


> Uugh?
> 
> (Dat komt ervan om in Nederland Vlaamse televisieprogrammas te ondertitelen)



Watte?


----------



## Peterdg

Lopes said:


> Watte?


Echt waar!
Nederland heeft een aantal jaren geleden de serie 'Flikken" van de Vlaamse TV uitgezonden en een Nederlands genie heeft toen beslist dat dat moest ondertiteld worden. Van de weeromstuit hebben ze in Vlaanderen beslist om hier "Baantjer" te ondertitelen, uit wraak.


----------



## meikitsu

jacquesvd said:


> Er is helemaal niets archaïsch aan 'geschenk'. Het woord wordt volop gebruikt in Zuid en Noord. In Boekenweekgeschenk/ geschenken voor moederdag en vele andere voorbeelden zul je quasi nooit 'cadeau' horen . Cadeau is natuurlijk ook volledig aanvaardbaar en in sommige gevallen alterneert  het à 50/50 met geschenk in bv. cadeaubon of geschenkbon.



True, "archaic" was a wrong choice of word. Sorry for that. "Formal" would be better.


----------



## Lopes

Peterdg said:


> Echt waar!
> Nederland heeft een aantal jaren geleden de serie 'Flikken" van de Vlaamse TV uitgezonden en een Nederlands genie heeft toen beslist dat dat moest ondertiteld worden. Van de weeromstuit hebben ze in Vlaanderen beslist om hier "Baantjer" te ondertitelen, uit wraak.



Ja, daar ben ik van op de hoogte, maar wat heeft dat hier mee te maken? Overigens wel handig, kan ik mooi het geluid uit zetten


----------



## Peterdg

Lopes said:


> Ja, daar ben ik van op de hoogte, maar wat heeft dat hier mee te maken? Overigens wel handig, kan ik mooi het geluid uit zetten


We zijn aan het afwijken van het topic, maar toch. Als ze in de Vlaamse serie "geschenk" zeggen, zien jullie "cadeau" in de ondertiteling.


----------



## Johannes

_NL:Overigens wel handig, kan ik mooi het geluid uit zetten  _
_B:Als ze in de Vlaamse serie "geschenk" zeggen, zien jullie "cadeau" in de ondertiteling. _
Leuk, dat geharrewar off topic


----------



## HKK

Eerlijk gezegd denk ik dat dit minder regionaal verschil is dan een generatieverschil. Ik ga akkoord met Lopes.


----------

